
Ask HN: Finding a CPA for my startup - Meekro
I&#x27;m running a solo startup at the seed stage, and the C Corp structure has brought so many new tax concepts that I&#x27;m still trying to get my head around: payroll taxes, franchise taxes, etc.<p>I tried finding a local CPA through yelp, but was disappointed with the results. Do you guys have any recommendations for a great CPA who has experience dealing with startups? Or any advice on how I might find one?
======
canadaj
Have you checked your local CPA firms? They typically will take on all kinds
of clients, and if they don't feel they can meet your needs they will
generally recommend you other firms who might be able to help you.

------
aaavl2821
early growth financial services is one of the larger tax / accounting firms
focused on startups. ive used them with a few startups and they are responsive
and offer a lot of services. there are tons of freelance / boutique startup
CPA firms that may be cheaper but that all depends on your location

